# Assassins snails Breeding again - home made food source



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

They haven't bred in forever and I supplied meaty home made food that I use to feed my various fish and they love it! They started to lay their eggs in the mesh of the plastic canvas. It's been a right sex fest too on the tank glass, they've all paired up and then wander off to the breeding ground (plastic canvas mesh that I use for that. ) I hope baby assassins will be as eager to eat that cuisine.


----------

